
Lost World: Schieks Cave (2009) - kyledrake
http://gregbrick.org/schieks_cave
======
CamperBob2
_Both of us had been waiting to see Schieks Cave for so many years that we
experienced a sort of “rapture of the deeps” upon our arrival at the cave.
Perhaps tiny bubbles of sewer gas had lodged in our brains. We gazed up the
75-foot shaft to the street, the entry point for official tours in the past.
It was like looking up from the bottom of a deep well-hole, light streaming
through ventilation ports in the hexagonal lid far above us. Lid fragments lie
scattered about our feet, lids that had tumbled down the shaft and smashed
like cookies when someone got careless._

So when they ask you in an interview, "Why are manhole covers round?", now you
know.

Recommend not R'ing TFA while eating dinner, as I just did.

~~~
geocrasher
When I was in high school, there was a discussion in either a science or math
class about why manhole covers were round. One kid just didn't get it. He even
made a paper model. I took his model, and then inserted the lid into the hole
diagonally. He facepalmed, and fully understood.

What I don't understand is this article though. I gave up on it shortly after
talking about ingesting raw sewage.

~~~
CamperBob2
_I gave up on it shortly after talking about ingesting raw sewage_

Good call.

------
mspfyptb
Greg Brick is notorious for lying about his field trips, often going as far as
passing other people's adventures as his own. You can find many of the stories
from the original sources on the Action Squad website.

------
rbecker
> In 1939, Minneapolis Journal photographer David Dornberg went on a “Camera
> Safari,” as he called it

And only a single photo in the entire article...

~~~
fractallyte
He wants us to buy the book!

------
pvaldes
This reminds me the old Therion debian package... a gem hidden deep in apt

